# SS ATLANTIS UK to NZ



## Jen A

I'm looking for information and if possible photos of the above vessel. She brought new immigrants out from Southampton to Wellington NZ in 1949. My mother sailed out on her, embarking 5th April 1949 & disembarking at Wellington NZ on 19th May 1949. I've hunted on genealogy sites to no avail so far.


----------



## julian anstis

Hi Jen and welcome aboard.

Put in a search on google for ss ATLANTIS under images and it will give you a list of ships. left click on Atlantis and you will have your pic.


----------



## Jen A

*SS Atlantis photo*

Dear Julian,

Many thanks for your advice, have found one 1951 image on Google Images. Still hunting for further facts on the vessel, its history, where you'd search for passenger lists etc. Any more hints Julian or anyone else out there? A very chuffed Jen A.


----------



## Santos

*SS Atlantis UK to NZ*

Hi Jen,

A little bit of info on the SS Atlantis for you, I hope it helps.

She was built by Harland & Wolff and launched in 1913 as Andes for the Royal Mail Line and was one of a class of four ships, the others being Arlanza, Alcantara and Almanzora. She operated on the route between Southampton and the River Plate in South America. 

During the First World War, she served as an armed merchant cruiser. After the war she resumed service on the South American route but in 1930 she was converted and given her new name, ATLANTIS and her hull was painted white.

Having accommodation for 450 passengers and offering the highest standards of service the ship became very popular with travellers.

When the Second World War broke out she was converted, into hospital ship No.33 and made many voyages carrying the wounded to safety. She called at Southampton many times after the Normandy Landings in 1944.

After the war she was chartered for four years by the New Zealand Government to carry emigrants from the UK to New Zealand until she was finally scrapped at Faslane, Scotland in 1952 at the end of the charter. 

Kind regards

SANTOS.


----------



## Jen A

*Atlantis Info frm Santos*

Dear Santos, 

Many thanks for the information you've provided. Wonderful stuff. Jen A.


----------



## JSUpton

My mother emigrated to NZ on this ship in 1949/50 and met my father aboard. At the time I think he was 2nd mate. She can't remember where her cabin was but can remember where his was !! They were married in Wellington in Jan 1950 and when Dad got his Master's and Extra Master's tickets he came ashore and they went to West Africa with Palm Line and lived there for many years.

I, my younger brother and one of my sisters were all born on the Coast in the "glory days" of the new Palm Line Fleet (a great highlight was Sunday breakfast with the Captains) as it then was.

Dad came home and worked a little while in London with African Container Express before moving back to Liverpool with Liverpool Warehousing. He died in 1991 but Mum's still going (fairly) well for an Old Coaster and living near Cambridge.

Dad was apprenticed in the Atlantis/Andes during the war and also sailed in the Highland Princess during the war.

Kind regards

John Upton


----------



## Santos

*SS Atlantis*

What a nice story John, its great to hear of happy childhoods and obviously fond memories. Growing up amongst the " ships " was a great time, which the youth of today will never know. There will never be another time like that mores the pity.

I often wonder if a life at sea was more available to the youth of today, would we have the crime and disorder that is now so prevalent. Seeing the world and getting paid for it, what a life, better than hanging around on street corners and mugging old people, because thats all there is to do.

OK people will say it was old fashioned and wait for it ( unprofitable ) but thousands of the youth of this world were better for it and grew up a kinder, more knowledgable and more understanding person.

Bring it back, make smaller ships not bigger ones, crew them with unemployed youngsters and put them on world wide routes. Life amongst the waves, money in their pockets, bet they would'nt change it after a trip or two.

Chris.


----------



## Piero43

Jen A said:


> Dear Santos,
> 
> Many thanks for the information you've provided. Wonderful stuff. Jen A.


A little more about Atlantis career:
in 1916, as auxiliary cruiser, she was involved, together with her sister ship Alcantara, in a battle with the German raider GREIF in the North Sea. Both Alcantara and Greif were sunk.
Piero


----------



## trotterdotpom

Nice story, I bet your'e glad you signed on , Jen A.

John T.


----------



## RobertTaylor

Jen A said:


> Dear Julian,
> 
> Many thanks for your advice, have found one 1951 image on Google Images. Still hunting for further facts on the vessel, its history, where you'd search for passenger lists etc. Any more hints Julian or anyone else out there? A very chuffed Jen A.


Hi I was on the Atlantis and arrived in Wellington in October 1951. I have a huge collection of pictures of her. Please contact me on 
[email protected]
Regards

Robert Taylor


----------



## Barrie Youde

The artist Kenneth Denton Shoesmith made a splendid series of paintings of Atlantis for advertising, on commission to Royal Mail Lines.

To see them, simply google "Kenneth Denton Shoesmith - Atlantis."

ps,

My cousin Glyn Lloyd Evans recently published a book on the artistic works of Shoesmith, who was formerly a Conway cadet and later Chief Officer in Royal Mail.


----------



## Dawn S

*Atlantis.*

I am here as I googled the Atantis. My parents both came to New Zealand on her in 1949. I am doing a course and I needed to research what waka (boat) my parents came on. My father worked his way out here as a deckhand and my mother was an immigrant from England. Both are gone now but it would be interesting if anyone knew them or if there were pictures taken on that voyage. Mum, was Anne (Nancy) Johnson and Dad was Charlie ( Chas) Sharp.

Oh my gosh John Upton, my Dad also sailed on The Highland Princess!


----------



## RobertTaylor

*Atlantis, A Ship of Dreams*

It is good to see that there's still interest in SS Atlantis. There were of course several ships by this name and Atlantis was not always called that, she was named Andes at launch and I have many pictures of her through the years, most of which can be found on the web with a lot of hunting. The interesting thing about her is that she survived two world wars. She was built about the time of the Titanic and shares many of the same features, the foremast with crows nest, the sleek yacht like design and a tall funnel. Interiors, I believe, were luxurious for her cruisung days in the thirties but over the years of service these became much more functional and the aft decks had more cabins built changing her appearance quite a bit. 

While she did see action as a cruiser during World War One and did help sink an enemy ship, she was better known as the war progressed as a Hospital ship and as such she was escorted across the English channel by German war ships and handed over to British warships half way with no shots being fired. This ensured she survived the first world war. Mind you the Germans knew she had wounded German soldiers on board, so this was incentive to be more caring.

She became a Hospital ship again in the Second World War and again this protected her from enemy submarines and air strikes. A charmed life really, considering the indiscriminate sea mines that dotted the waterways. When we sailed on her for New Zealand in 1951 from August to October, there was concern about rogue mines drifting in the ocean. At that time many were still being washed up on beaches and frankly there will still be many secured by rusting chains to ocean floor.

I remeber her as a big ship, but of course I was only a 7 year old boy and to me she was surely a "Ship of Dreams." I remember the smell of the ox-tail beef soup that was served up even to this day and have never smelt that same aroma since. Sausages were a real treat.

I saw a few menus from the children's sitting recently and would you believe lunch was bread, real butter and raspberry jam. Sounds basic but we kids loved it. You see everything was still rationed in Britain.

I went to the 40th reunion in Auckland with my Mother and Sister and we had two silver goblets engraved with the Atlantis name to mark the event. I videoed the entire function and donated the tape to the Maritime Museum in Auckland. I do hope they preserve it digitally. Most of those who attended will have gone now. 

I met up with my old friend Robert Winchester at the reunion, we were cabin mates and ship mates. It was good to catch up with him, sadly I don't hear from him these days. The memory of this ship is very strong in my mind because that's the sort of ship she was, a Ship of Dreams in the true sense of the phrase, for young migrants seeking a new life and children who were raised in war torn England.


----------



## Sarah5

I too am looking for information about the ss Atlantis. My grandmother traveled to Wellington from Southampton in 1948. I am trying to find out as much as I can about her...


----------



## RobertTaylor

When Atlantis came to New Zealand in 1948 she had on board a number of nurses coming out for a new life. I have a picture of a small group but it was taken in 1950. Sorry I can't help you much with the 1948 voyage.


----------



## sleeper67

*Atlantis 1948*

Hi there,
Im also after some info or pictures from sailing which departed UK on November 1948 as my Grandfather who I never knew was on there. 

Ronald A Simpson, Engineer was emigrating to NZ.

Does anyone know what date it arrived in Wellington?

Thanks Adam


----------



## Roger Key

*SS Atlantis*

Hello all found this site by googling the ss atlantis. My brother and have found some info in regards to our father leaving the UK for NZ. I have a menu/post card dated Saturday Oct 11th 1947.


----------



## RobertTaylor

*Ship menu*



Roger Key said:


> Hello all found this site by googling the ss atlantis. My brother and have found some info in regards to our father leaving the UK for NZ. I have a menu/post card dated Saturday Oct 11th 1947.
> 
> View attachment 38077


Hi Roger, did enjoy seeing the menu of the Atlantis menu, surprisingly the ship shown has two funnels and is not the Atlantis. The food on board was very basic in 1951 but everything was still rationed back home and so not many had complaints. Are you able to send a bigger sized image to me? 
[email protected]
Cheers

Robert


----------



## RobertTaylor

*S.S. Atlantis*

My early days on board her were to influence my feeling towards the sea to this day and I am nearly 70 now but still an old salt at heart and love a cruise as the best alternative to travel by sea. Here is a picture of Atlantis in my collection


----------



## ben27

good day roberttaylor.m.yesterday.17:02. re:s.s atlantis.read your post and looked at your thumbnails. shes a great looking ship.thank you for posting.regards ben27


----------



## TONY CLYNE

Att. Robert Taylor, my Grandfather was captain of Atlantis late 40s to her final voyage in 1951 when she was taken out of service and he retired, do you know any thing about him. There are plenty of pictures on photoships or Ships Nostalgia Gallery under cruiseships and liners.


----------



## hmcwilliam

Hi There. Looking for information about a cousin who travelled on the Atlantis which left Southampton on 30th November 1950 travelling to Wellington. John Fleming McWilliam (possibly called Ian McWilliam) was an 18 year old butcher embarking on his big adventure. He stayed in NZ for 2 years before returning to the UK. Would be grateful if anyone has any information about John or this trip. Would like to know the ports of call. Thanks.


----------



## redcap914

*SS Atlantis*

I have just joined this forum so do not know if I am doing this correctly. I am trying to find out the dates that my brother went to NZ on the Atlantis. I cannot decide if he went in 1950 or 1951 but I know that he sailed from Tilbury on 8th December and arrived in Wellington on 15th January but cannot pinpoint the year. Can anyone out there point me in the right direction to find out. he never came back but had 3 sons who still live in NZ and all of whom I have met and promised them that I would do some research on the matter to clear a few things up, apparently he never ever spoke about how he got there . Also are there any places online that supply postcards or pics of the ship, I know that there is a small model of it (Dinky toy style) in the Maritime Museum in Liverpool. Any assistance gratefully received


----------



## TONY CLYNE

*SS Atlantis*

My Grandfather was Captain of Atlantis late 40s to going out of service in 51. It sailed from Liverpool, Southhampton and Tilbury but don`t know any dates. You can find pics on SN Gallery under Ocean Liners just key in Atlantis or Photoships under Browse pics and postcards, hope this helps. T.C. P.S I think it would have sailed Dec. 1950 arrived N.Z. Jan 1951 as I believe it was out of service during 1951.


----------



## redcap914

TONY CLYNE said:


> My Grandfather was Captain of Atlantis late 40s to going out of service in 51. It sailed from Liverpool, Southhampton and Tilbury but don`t know any dates. You can find pics on SN Gallery under Ocean Liners just key in Atlantis or Photoships under Browse pics and postcards, hope this helps. T.C. P.S I think it would have sailed Dec. 1950 arrived N.Z. Jan 1951 as I believe it was out of service during 1951.


Many thank for your swift response, I think that you could be right about 1950 if it was laid up in 1951, and the contract with the Government finished in 1952. I am going to look through the old shipping papers here in Liverpool which gave sailing details from all over the world


----------



## purserjuk

I have a "silver" ashtray with an enameled RMSP badge with the name "Atlantis" above it in the centre. Must have been a souvenir of a cruise at some time.
Purserjuk


----------



## Samsette

In the time I went to sea I recall a Royal Mail liner, which I have always believed to be Atlantis, charted by the Netherlands government to carry dependents from the Dutch East Indies, prior to it becoming Indonesia.
There were so many babies born during the passage, and she became known as the S.S. Storch.

She could have picked up this charter after delivering British immigrants to Oz or NZ. Anybody else remember, or heard of it?


----------



## TONY CLYNE

*SS Atlantis*

Samsette you are probably right, I know she did carry some Dutch passangers so it`s most likely the ones you mention. T.C.


----------



## JohnRyan

*Atlantis*



RobertTaylor said:


> Hi I was on the Atlantis and arrived in Wellington in October 1951. I have a huge collection of pictures of her. Please contact me on
> [email protected]
> Regards
> 
> Robert Taylor


Dear Robert,
Have just joined the site five minutes ago....found your knowledge of the ship fascinating. I am also nearly 70, in about 18 months time. My mother sailed out on her in December '47 shortly after my birth, and until last year I never knew her name or what she looked like. I am in Wellington right now to meet my two NEW brothers and a NEW sister !! We have been searching for any news etc. in the maritime museum. Unfortunately Mum died last year but at least I have found my younger siblings. After visiting Auckland next week we will be off back to our home in Spain.
Kindest regards,
John Ryan


----------



## Liz Ross-Collier

Hi Tony.
What was your Grandfather's name? Was he the Captain for the three years that the ship was in service from the UK to NZ?
I am researching my father's voyage to New Zealand.


----------



## TONY CLYNE

Hi Liz. G.Fathers name was Arthur Robert Osburn Captain MV Palma torpedoed and sunk Indian Ocean 29 Feb 1944 by U 183 took command of Atlantis after the war untill it was taken out of service and he retired 1951


----------



## essbee855

My parents came out to NZ on the Atlantis, sailed ex Southampton 29 July 1949, arrived Wellington 11 September 1949. They travelled out separately, but met for the first time on their first day at sea (the rest, as they say, is history). Mum is Thelma Carnegie, Dad is John (Jack) Braid. Passenger List is available on the Ancestry website.


----------



## RichardHadnett

Hi I’ve just got on to this site as I have been going through my late Mother’s memorabilia & came across her seaman’s log. She was a nurse on the Atlantis end of 1949 - 51. Tony Clynes Grand Father was her Captain. I know she really enjoyed her time on the ship & I still have her cabin table from the ship when she came out of service.


----------



## erobertson73

My father was a Steward on SS Atlantis around 1950 and I came across these menus


----------



## eddyw

Brief history of "Atlantis" (ex "Andes") here:
http://www.theyard.info/ships/434.asp


----------



## Panterkin

Hi there, I am interested in tracking the young women from Market Harborough who worked at Symington as Corset Machinists and who traveled to New Zealand in 1949. One of you was close to my Granny Clara Panter and good friends with her grandson Peter. Thanks for reading.


----------



## RichardHadnett

Sorry no me.


----------



## Kathrynhigg

redcap914 said:


> *SS Atlantis*
> 
> I have just joined this forum so do not know if I am doing this correctly. I am trying to find out the dates that my brother went to NZ on the Atlantis. I cannot decide if he went in 1950 or 1951 but I know that he sailed from Tilbury on 8th December and arrived in Wellington on 15th January but cannot pinpoint the year. Can anyone out there point me in the right direction to find out. he never came back but had 3 sons who still live in NZ and all of whom I have met and promised them that I would do some research on the matter to clear a few things up, apparently he never ever spoke about how he got there . Also are there any places online that supply postcards or pics of the ship, I know that there is a small model of it (Dinky toy style) in the Maritime Museum in Liverpool. Any assistance gratefully received



I found my Granmothers name on a passenger list on www.familysearch.org......if that any help ? 
She travelled from Southampton to Wellington, arrived 13 October 1947!


----------



## ProfMartin

Santos said:


> *SS Atlantis UK to NZ*
> 
> Hi Jen,
> 
> A little bit of info on the SS Atlantis for you, I hope it helps.
> 
> She was built by Harland & Wolff and launched in 1913 as Andes for the Royal Mail Line and was one of a class of four ships, the others being Arlanza, Alcantara and Almanzora. She operated on the route between Southampton and the River Plate in South America.
> 
> During the First World War, she served as an armed merchant cruiser. After the war she resumed service on the South American route but in 1930 she was converted and given her new name, ATLANTIS and her hull was painted white.
> 
> Having accommodation for 450 passengers and offering the highest standards of service the ship became very popular with travellers.
> 
> When the Second World War broke out she was converted, into hospital ship No.33 and made many voyages carrying the wounded to safety. She called at Southampton many times after the Normandy Landings in 1944.
> 
> After the war she was chartered for four years by the New Zealand Government to carry emigrants from the UK to New Zealand until she was finally scrapped at Faslane, Scotland in 1952 at the end of the charter.
> 
> Kind regards
> 
> SANTOS.


I just came across these postings about SS Atlantis, sitting in my garden here in Gloucestershire on a fine teak garden bench that my late parents would have bought in 1950s and is still in great shape despite 70 years of British weather. There is a brass label on the back confirming the teak is taken form SS Atlantis....so in this bit of her is still carrying all those memories.
ProfMartin


----------



## harryhx

I have an old postcard of the ship with the ships oval Cachet posted on board in 1951.


----------



## harryhx

I have an old postcard of the ship with the ships oval Cachet posted on board in 1951.
View attachment 694542


----------



## Vera's9th

I am writing as my mother (nearly 90 now) and I were looking for photos of SS Atlantis. She travelled to NZ on what she believes was the last passage that arrived October 1951. She has just written her memoir of being raised in Liverpool during the war. She and her two siblings raised by nuns in a convent then at 18 given passage to New Zealand to become a nurse. Her book - Don't follow me Vera, a heartwrenching story just published. I recall as a child her story of travel on the ship to her new life. She got teary seeing the photo of the SS Atlantis arriving in Wellington harbour 1951.


----------



## David Chesworth

I have a small case which I bought from a car boot or market stall in the St.Helens UK area.The case is labelled " Cabin Baggage Atlantis Mr & Mrs R Unsworth Destination Wellington Departure Southampton .There is no date on the label but I presume the sailing took place around 1947 / 1951.Any information about this Unsworth family and their emigration to New Zealand would be appreciated.


----------

